# Weisser Rand beim Einfügen



## Fabian H (3. November 2004)

Hi!
Ich versuche gerade, aus einem Bild einen Rechteckigen Teil in ein neues Dokument mit exakt der Höhe und Breite des Rechtecks zu kopieren. Bisher habe ich es versucht, indem ich den Teil des Bilds einfach markiere und das ganze in die Zwischenablage kopiere. Dann verwende ich File->New und lasse die Breiten- und Höhenangaben, da die genau den Angaben des zu kopierenden Rechtecks entsprechen. Wenn ich dann aber im neuen Dokument Edit->Paste mache, kopiert Photoshop zwar den Ausschnitt an die richtige Stelle, erzeugt aber auch am Rand einen unschönen transparenten Bereich, der als JPG gespeichert weiss wird und so total unschön aussieht, wenn ich das neue Bild als JPG mit anderem Hintergrund als Weiss anschaue...
Kann mir jemand helfen?
mfg smf68 aka Fabian H


----------



## Leugim (3. November 2004)

Das auswahlwerkzeug hat die Option weiche kanten oder so aehnlich... musst du ausmachen bzw. auf 0 stellen... eventuell noch das Glaetten ausmachen.

Ist von der Version abhaengig, die du hast


----------



## extracuriosity (3. November 2004)

Nimm doch das Crop -Tool. Da kannst du im Voraus festlegen, welche Grösse der Bereich hat. Und Transparenz ensteht da sicher nicht an den Rändern.


----------

